# Kernel Panic MacBook Pro 15 early 2008



## Nhayku (14 Août 2015)

Bonjour, je me permets de poster un message car je rencontre un sérieux problème en ce moment avec mon MacBook Pro 15 early 2008.
Avant toute chose il faut savoir que ce mac à un disque dur vierge (de chez Apple), j'ai donc acheter le DVD Mac OS X Snow Leopard pour pouvoir l'installer, seulement voilà, lorsque je démarre sur le disque, ca charge, ca charge, et puis au bout d'un certain temps, l’écran se grise avec le fameux message du Kernel Panic, j'ai longuement cherché sur internet mais sans trouver de solutions..
J'espère pouvoir trouver de l'aide ici.
Cordialement,
Nhayku.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2015)

Tu as un KP en essayant de démarrer sur le DVD SL ?
Est ce que tous tes périphériques externes sont bien débranchés ? As tu ajouté de la RAM ?


----------



## Nhayku (14 Août 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu as un KP en essayant de démarrer sur le DVD SL ?
> Est ce que tous tes périphériques externes sont bien débranchés ? As tu ajouté de la RAM ?


J'ai 4Gbs de RAM, et je n'en ai pas rajouté.
Que veux tu dire par "Est ce que tous tes périphériques externes sont bien débranchés ?"
Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas !


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2015)

Nhayku a dit:


> Que veux tu dire par "Est ce que tous tes périphériques externes sont bien débranchés ?"


As tu des périphériques externes ?
Si oui, alors débranche les.

Pourquoi ? cf cet article : KP


----------



## Nhayku (14 Août 2015)

Non il n'y a aucun périphériques externes si ce n'est le DVD d'OS X SL..


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2015)

Et ça :


Sly54 a dit:


> Tu as un KP en essayant de démarrer sur le DVD SL ?


----------



## Nhayku (14 Août 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et ça :


Oui exactement.
Rien à voir mais j'ai essayer d'installer une autre distribution (linux) mans sans succès..

Je viens également de tester les barrettes de RAM et de changer le Disque dur, sans succès également...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2015)

Est ce que tu peux poster le résultat du KP ?
Est ce que tu peux lancer un Apple Hardware Test (AHT - dispo sur un de tes DVD système d'origine).


----------



## Nhayku (15 Août 2015)

J'obtiens ça : 
http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...ved=0CC4Q9QEwA2oVChMI9tnX2fCqxwIVDJ0aCh1sTQVY

Et comment fait on pour lancer ce AHT ?
Merci encore !


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2015)

AHT : démarre sur le DVD d'origine (numéro 2 me semble-t-il, mais c'est écrit dessus) avec la touche D enfoncée.

Tu n'as pas posté le résultat du KP, mais juste la copie d'écran indiquant que tu avais un KP. Il faudrait que tu puisses avoir accès aux logs.

Arrives tu à faire un démarrage en mode sans échec ?


----------



## Nhayku (15 Août 2015)

Je n'ai qu'un seul DVD, c'est celui d'installation de SL.
Pour ce qui est du mode sans échec, je n'arrive pas à entrer dedans... (C'est bien la touche Maj que l'on enfonce sans relâcher jusqu'à pénétration dans ce mode  ?)


----------



## Sly54 (16 Août 2015)

L'OS d'origine du MBP 15" early 2008 est Leopard. Le AHT se trouve sur ce(s) DVD livré(s) avec ta machine. Quasiment certain qu'il y avait deux DVD.

Oui, pour le démarrage en mode sans échec c'est bien la touche shift (majuscule non verrouillée) qu'il faut garder enfoncée pendant le boot.


----------



## Nhayku (16 Août 2015)

Le DVD que j'ai acheté est Snow Leopard, et je n'ai pas d'autre DVD que celui de l'os.
Comment affiche-t-on le logs pour obtenir les résulats du KP ?
Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Août 2015)

Tu as acheté un DVD de SL, OK.
Mais ta machine était livrée par Apple avec des DVD. Le AHT se trouve dessus.

Pour voir les lots, il faut réussir soit à démarrer la machine (et utiliser l'utilitaire qui s'appelle Console), soit démarrer sur un autre dd et aller dans Bibliothèque / Logs / Crashreporter.

Au fait, est ce que tu as acheté le DVD SL sur le site de l'Apple store ?


----------



## Nhayku (16 Août 2015)

Oui le DVD vient de chez Apple.
Après c'est un ordi d'occasion et les DVDs n'étaient pas fournis avec malheureusement...


----------



## Mboum (16 Août 2015)

Bonjour, booter en single-user pour voir ce qui se passe ;


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2015)

Nhayku a dit:


> Après c'est un ordi d'occasion et les DVDs n'étaient pas fournis avec malheureusement...


C'est donc mort pour le AHT, sauf si tu tentes ta chances en téléphonant à Apple.
Ou alors essaye plutôt un démarrage en mode verbose (cmd v au boot : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT1492)


----------



## Nhayku (17 Août 2015)

Ok merci je vais essayer et vous tiens au courant


----------



## Nhayku (18 Août 2015)

Nhayku a dit:


> Ok merci je vais essayer et vous tiens au courant


Bon bah ca ne fonctionne pas, toujours un KP, après je ne sais pas si ce fameux mode verbose était activé, j'ai mis le DVD, appuyé sur CMD+V et l'ordi à directement booter sur ce dernier.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Août 2015)

Le mode verbose devrait amener une longue liste de caractères et de commandes à l'écran…


----------



## Mboum (18 Août 2015)

question idiote quel est le système sur la machine lequel vous essayez d'updater?
-- si aucun ;
-- et que le disk est vierge;

a mon avis le disque n'est simplement pas "bootable /" c'est un disque "vierge au sens constructeur" voir ***

pour faire ce que vous voulez; vous avez besoin d'un système qui tourne deja ; monter votre disque vierge en slave, le formatter correctement*** et faire une lazy-installation sur celui-ci ; puis remettre le disque dans le mac.


----------



## Nhayku (20 Août 2015)

Je pensais à ça : est-ce que ça fonctionnerai si je mettais le HDD du MBP sur un autre ordi, que je me servais de cet ordi pour installer OSX SL, et qu'un fois le tout fini, je remettais le HDD dans le MBP pour qu'il puisse booter normalement ?


----------



## Nhayku (21 Août 2015)

Mboum a dit:


> question idiote quel est le système sur la machine lequel vous essayez d'updater?
> -- si aucun ;
> -- et que le disk est vierge;
> 
> ...


En effet il n'y a aucun système sur le HDD, et ce dernier est vierge.
Etant débutant chez Apple (si on peut dire ça comme ça), je ne sais pas ce qu'est "Monter un disque en slave" ni "Une lazy-installation"
Merci d'avance.


----------

